# Travel Insurance Query



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This might sound a daft question (and I accept it possibly is) but I would be interested in members' views.

We fly out to Cyprus in October with one-way tickets from Gatwick on the lovely EasyJet. We have arranged short-term accommodation to enable us to find the right long term rental. Other arrangements are proceeding to plan ... in the main.

But, last night, my wife turned round to me and asked whether we would need travel insurance. If we were coming out on a fortnight's holiday, the answer would be obvious but I was wondering whether this was necessary or even relevant. Our luggage is insured anyway, if the plane is delayed we would catch the next one so ...

What have others done on their move to Cyprus?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oops! I've posted this in the wrong forum. Mods please feel free to move this thread and I shall sit in the naughty corner ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Moved. You can come out of the naughty corner now

As for travel insurance, what if one of you fell down the steps getting on the plane and broke an ankle? There are any number of things which could happen when travelling.


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

if you're a British citizen then it's not compulsory to enter the country although it is always safer, use "axa insurance" as they are the ones who the tour operators would go to so you're cutting out the middle man, when you move over permanent or semi permanent then its advisable to have your own if only for the peace of mind it will give you, so try Universal life as recommended to me by another expat who's been out there 7 years - oh and you also should apply for your E11 health card in UK before you leave.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We received our EHIC cards a couple of weeks ago, which I think/hope replaced the E11. I'll look into the Axa travel insurance. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Just asking, but I dont understand what Universal life has to do with a travel insurance

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

All turns out to a storm in a teacup as our Halifax Bank Account has travel insurance built-in. I should have checked.


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Just asking, but I dont understand what Universal life has to do with a travel insurance
> 
> Anders



becausze they are planning on staying there and i am advising what to look for in way of health insurance as alternative to the local health care options


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

peterandyana said:


> becausze they are planning on staying there and i am advising what to look for in way of health insurance as alternative to the local health care options


I see where the confusion has arisen. As I have pre-exisitng conditions which would not be covered by private health insurance (at least not with premiums we could afford), we shall use the local health care system. My wife is in receipt of a State pension, so I will be her dependent (although perhaps not young enought to be her toyboy).

Many thanks for all the advice on this forum … again


----------

